# 6 month old with hx of drug exposure



## grothrock (Apr 6, 2011)

What ICD-9 code would I use for a baby with history of drug exposure during the pregnancy, there are no documented current effects.  Provider used, In utero drug exposure (760.70) via placenta or breastmilk but the definition states "fetus or newborn"


----------



## ohn0disaster (Apr 6, 2011)

That is definitely the wrong code selection, as you stated that there are no documented effects due to the drug exposure to the child and 760.X code range specifically states "includes the listed maternal conditions only when specified as a cause of mortality or morbidity of the fetus or newborn". 

What exactly was the nature of the encounter? Why did the patient come in? Was it specifically to observe the child's condition due to the drug exposure? Or is the "hx of in utero drug exposure" more of a side note? Is the child perfectly healthy? I'm thinking that you should be thinking more in terms of a V-code. V61.42 is the code for Substance abuse in family. I can't give you a confident answer without some documentation though.


----------



## grothrock (Apr 6, 2011)

It was more of a side note, states father will bring in discharge paperwork from the PICC center that the baby was in for withdrawl after delivery.  There is an active CPS case.


----------



## nadineguiliano (Jul 6, 2021)

ohn0disaster said:


> That is definitely the wrong code selection, as you stated that there are no documented effects due to the drug exposure to the child and 760.X code range specifically states "includes the listed maternal conditions only when specified as a cause of mortality or morbidity of the fetus or newborn".
> 
> What exactly was the nature of the encounter? Why did the patient come in? Was it specifically to observe the child's condition due to the drug exposure? Or is the "hx of in utero drug exposure" more of a side note? Is the child perfectly healthy? I'm thinking that you should be thinking more in terms of a V-code. V61.42 is the code for Substance abuse in family. I can't give you a confident answer without some documentation though.


I know this thread is old but I just came across my first intrautering drug exposure code, 2 month old without sings of withdrawl. What exactly are the guidelines for this? How long is this considered appropriate to code P04.9  and when should it become Hx of, Or should it ever become a history of? Is this a condition that is considered something that may affect the patient throught their life? There is no clear guideline in ICD10 about this particular situation. Thank you for your assistance on this.


----------



## nadineguiliano (Jul 6, 2021)

nadineguiliano said:


> I know this thread is old but I just came across my first intrautering drug exposure code, 2 month old without sings of withdrawl. What exactly are the guidelines for this? How long is this considered appropriate to code P04.9  and when should it become Hx of, Or should it ever become a history of? Is this a condition that is considered something that may affect the patient throught their life? There is no clear guideline in ICD10 about this particular situation. Thank you for your assistance on this.


Ok, nevermind, i just read that this is only applicable through the first 28 days after birth. Missed the note on my first review of guidelines


----------

